# Firefox and Flash



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 25, 2010)

I installed Firefox on an amd64 system and it crashes on some sites. I see that there are others here reporting the same thing so perhaps my problem is not unique. However, I am unsure of how to install Flash, so am hoping that that is where my particular problem lies. The handbook details Flash installation, but the directions are unclear to me.

Here is how I understand it:


```
1- # pkg_add -r nspluginwrapper

2- # pkg_add -r emulators/linux_base-f10

3- # pkg_add -r linux-f10-flashplugin10

4- Then this:
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \
  /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/

5- Followed by (as user):
% nspluginwrapper -v -a -i

6- Finally:
# mount -t linprocfs linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc

7- Made permanent by adding to /etc/fstab:
linproc    /usr/compat/linux/proc  linprocfs   rw  0   0
```

Unfortunately step 2 reports "Unable to get etc."

How do I  proceed?


----------



## pbd (Oct 25, 2010)

Please, post full output of `# pkg_add -r emulators/linux_base-f10`


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 25, 2010)

> *pbd:*	Please, post full output . . .




```
# pkg_add -r emulators/linux_base-f10
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.1-release/Latest/emulators/linux_base-f10.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.1-release/Latest/emulators/linux_base-f10.tbz' by URL
```
Sorry, I thought it was obvious, but now see that it is not because of the URL. Other packages however have come successfully.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know where the /emulators/ bit comes from. That package is at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.1-release/Latest/linux_base-f10.tbz.

Edit: ah I see, bad advice earlier. The pkg_add(1) command takes the application name, not a port's path. So this should work fine:

[cmd=]pkg_add -r linux_base-f10[/cmd]


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks DD, that did the trick. 

Now on to step 3.
There does not seem to be a flash-10 package. The repository mentions linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r85_1 so I tried  linux-f10-flashplugin, linux-f10-flashplugin-10, and linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1, and none of those worked. I then thought I would try a port. That throws up a bunch of stops. Specifically graphics/ImageMagick, and www/MT.

However, I only tried the port because the package doesn't seem available. Is there a place to get a package? How should I proceed?


----------



## lme@ (Oct 26, 2010)

There's no package because Adobe does not allow redistribution of Flash, so you need to use the ports for this piece of software.

"A bunch of stops" is not an error message. How can we help you if we don't know what's failing on your side?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 26, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> I then thought I would try a port. That throws up a bunch of stops. Specifically /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick, and /usr/ports/www/MT.



Capture and show the session.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have downloaded linux-f10-flashplugin10.tar.gz and placed it in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53 but this is what I get when I try to make install /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10


```
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/.
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4760657, actual 4907056
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```



> lme@: There's no package because Adobe does not allow redistribution of Flash, so you need to use the ports for this piece of software.



I didn't know that. Thanks. 



> "A bunch of stops" is not an error message. How can we help you if we don't know what's failing on your side?



What is "failing on my side" is what I said: I can't find the package. I was trying to install a *package* since chapter 6 did not say (or I didn't understand) otherwise. I didn't want to post a bunch of irrelevant material such as I see less respectful people doing. Now that I know that it has to be a port I will, of course, post the relevant information. BTW: on my previous problem I tried to install a port and was pressured to use a package instead - it's confusing here.


----------



## lme@ (Oct 26, 2010)

Ah, the checksum is not correct. Maybe Adobe re-rolled the distfile silently.
Do you have an up-to-date ports tree? If not, please update it first and try to install the Flash10 port again.
If you have an up-to-date tree, you can tell the port's maintainer (`$ make -C /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 maintainer`) that the port doesn't fetch for you.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks *lme@*! I will update the ports tree. I'm looking at chapter 4 and there's instruction there. I think it is probably quite fresh because I installed it yesterday or the day before. Anyway, I'll report back with (hopefully) problem solved. 

Meanwhile, the machine is busy installing another port, so it might be a good idea to wait until that's finished before I touch the ports tree. I'm not sure if it matters, but just being careful.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2010)

```
[/usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10] $ make checksum
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r85/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r85/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r85/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r85/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
```

That's with today's ports tree and a Flash plugin that was installed long ago. So the port should work. Indeed: update your ports tree before installing ports.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 26, 2010)

I updated the ports tree:

```
portmanager -u
```
After realizing that this just updated the installed ports, I did a sysinstall FTP update.

Then I downloaded the linux-f10-flashplugin10.tar.gz file again because I thought it might be a problem since it was so small. It is 1449 bytes (still) and resides in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53. Then I went to /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 and did the following:


```
TOP# make clean
===>  Cleaning for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r53
TOP# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url] size mismatch: expected 4760657, actual 4907056
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```

I thought I could follow directions such as given in the handbook, but either they are wrong or (more likely) I am really, really stupid. I'm obviously not understanding this at all.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 26, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> I updated the ports tree:
> 
> ```
> portmanager -u
> ...



Neither updates the ports tree.  The "ports tree" is /usr/ports, a directory of files that define how to build ported applications.  Many of us also call the installed applications "ports", which is admittedly confusing.

To update the ports tree, use portsnap(8) or csup(1).  That will get you the latest version.  Then you can update existing installed applications or build the newest versions from that ports tree.  See http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/portupgrade.html for more information.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you *wblock*! I started from the beginning and did "portsnap fetch extract" just to make sure. Then "portsnap fetch update", which, as I suspected, wasn't required at that point. Yes, I need to get familiar with some of these BSD specifics before things will go smoothly for me, but it looks like I'm moving in the right direction.  Anyway, after updating it looks like the flash plugin install worked. I'll finish the rest of the steps before testing.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 27, 2010)

It looks like all the steps worked. Firefox aboutlugins reports:


```
Shockwave Flash

    File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
    Version:
    Shockwave Flash 10.1 r85
```

It also reports:

```
File: libnpflash.so
    Version:
    Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0
```

I hope that is OK and compatible.

Unfortunately Firefox still crashes and I have a feeling that I am now looking at a java problem. Whatever it is, I'll start a new thread. Thanks to everyone who helped with this one!   

_Note to those coming across this thread looking for solutions:
The problem turned out to be that flash can only be gotten as a port (there is no package), and subsequently an outdated ports tree preventing a successful compile._


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll continue this thread after all because on YouTube I get this error:


```
You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video.
Download it from Adobe.
```

Since Firefox reports Flash 10.1 I can only assume that we are still talking about a FF/Flash problem.
Any hints?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> It looks like all the steps worked. Firefox aboutlugins reports:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That's good.



> It also reports:
> 
> ```
> File: libnpflash.so
> ...



Not present here, and Flash works.  Don't know where that's from.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 27, 2010)

OK, if you don't need it then I probably don't either. I've solved a similar problem with flash not working on a Kubuntu system by removing the second one. No idea where it comes from and it's a mystery/nuisance. I'll look into disabling it here and see what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is what I did:


```
# pkg_info | grep mozilla
flashplugin-mozilla-0.4.13_5 A GPL standalone Flash (TM) plugin for Mozilla web browser
# pkg_delete flashplugin-mozilla-0.4.13_5
```
And it works! I have YouTube and CBC radio. More testing is in order, but it does look like all is good with *Flash and Firefox* now.

_PS: It looks like I'm over the major hurdles now and I'm going to be able to have a FreeBSD desktop machine. This forum rocks!
_


----------



## ma (Nov 5, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ```
> [/usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10] $ make checksum
> ===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
> => MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r85/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
> ...


Hello DutchDaemon,
Please point me to a location to fetch the file 10.1r85/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz

Thanks in advance,
Matthias.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2010)

ma said:
			
		

> Hello DutchDaemon,
> Please point me to a location to fetch teh file 10.1r85/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
> Thanks in advance
> Matthias



When horrible security flaws are found, Adobe likes to update their binaries in-place.  Looks like they've done that again.  You could contact the www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 maintainer to make sure they're aware of the change.


----------

